# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2ος τοπικός διαγωνισμός - Πρόγραμμα - Φωτογραφικό υλικό

## xXx

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΩΝ 
2ου ΤΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ (Λαρισαικός Σύλλογος Καναρινόφιλων)
ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2010*  

Διανωνισµός κατηγοριών D,E,F1,F2,G1,G2,H 

*ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 19/11/10* ΩΡΑ 16"00  ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΤΑΝΤ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟΥ (27o Δημοτικό Λάρισας)

*ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 20/11/10* ΩΡΑ 16''00 ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΚΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ. 

*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 21/11/10* ΩΡΑ 11''00 ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ--ΑΝΑΠΑΥΣΗΣ ΕΚΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ.

*ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 22/11/10* ΩΡΑ 15"30 ΑΦΙΞΗ ΚΡΙΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ -  ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ. 

*ΤΡΙΤΗ 23/11/10* ΩΡΑ 09"30 ΚΡΙΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ - ΤΥΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΚΡΙΤΗ Κο DIETER WIRGES.

*ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 24/11/10* ΩΡΑ 09"30 ΚΡΙΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ - ΤΥΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΚΡΙΤΗ Κο DIETER WIRGES.

*ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 25/11/10* ΩΡΑ 09"30 ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΩΝ F,G,H ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΚΡΙΤΗ Κο DIETER WIRGES.
ΩΡΑ 19''00 ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ-ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ-ΑΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ. 
ΩΡΑ 21"00 ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΗΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΔΕΙΠΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΡΙΤΗ (ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ). 

*ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 26/11/10* ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΚΡΙΤΗ - ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΩΝ. 
ΩΡΑ 12"00  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΩΝ. 
ΩΡΑ 16''00 - 20''00 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ KOINOY. 

*ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 27/11/10* ΩΡΑ 10"00 - 20''00 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ KOINOY.

*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 28/11/10* ΩΡΑ 10''00 - 12''00 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ KOINOY.
ΩΡΑ 12"30 ΤΕΛΕΤΗ ΛΗΞΗΣ - ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗΣ ΒΡΑΒΕΙΩΝ.
ΩΡΑ 14"00 ΑΠΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΚΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ. 
ΩΡΑ 16''00 ΑΠΟΣΥΡΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΤΑΝΤ-ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑΣ.

ΤΟ Δ.Σ

www.lasikan.gr

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βασίλη πιστεύω να μας βάλεις και φωτογραφίες για να δούμε και κανα πουλάκι.

----------


## xXx

ε ναι φίλε μετά το πέρας της διαδικασίας ελπίζω θα έχουμε πλούσιο υλικό   ::

----------


## vagelis76

και βραβεία θέλουμε!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx



----------


## Antigoni87

Πωπωπω αυτό το άσπρο με το γκρι-άσπρο σκουφί  :eek:   :eek:  
Βασίλη σε ποιες φωτό είναι τα δικά σου; Διαφώτισέ μας!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Τι βαθμολογία πήραν τα δικά σου Μπίλη και κανένα κουπάκι πήραμε????  :winky:

----------


## xXx

3o στους αχάτες κόκκινο μωσαικού και 2ο στα γκριζόφτερα κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## jk21

βασιλη συχαρητηρια και του χρονου* πανω απο ολα συμμετοχη* και αμα κατσει και πρωτια!  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Βασίλη!! Και εις ανώτερα, πάντα με πανέμορφα πουλιά σαν κι αυτά, κι ακόμη καλύτερα, να τα χαίρεσαι και να τα θαυμάζουμε κι εμείς!  ::   ::

----------


## xXx

Να σαι καλά Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και εμένα αυτό με γεμίζει. Η συμμετοχή και από μόνη της είναι πολύ σημαντική, σε γεμίζει ηθική ικανοποίηση, γιατί σε κάνει και γνωρίζεις ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους, αλλά παράλληλα βλέπεις και μαθαίνεις και τα διαπλεκόμενα της όλης φάσης και ενημερώνεσαι. Τέλος μία διάκριση αποτελεί πάντα το κερασάκι στην τούρτα   ::

----------


## andreascrete

"fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

αυτό που πήρε τη δεύτερη θέση είναι εκείνο που είχα σταμπάρει και σου είπα οτι θα διακριθεί????
Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη   ::   ::  Υγεία να έχεις και του χρόνου τη πρωτιά εύχομαι,γιατί αξίζει να ανταμείβονται-αναγνωρίζονται οι κόποι σου!!!

----------


## nicktzad

απιστευτα πουλια!!παντα τετοια να βλεπουμε και να μπαινουμε και εμεις οι υπολοιποι στην πριζα να αγοραζουμε συνεχεια.....και να αδειαζουν οι τσεπες...  ::  ΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΛΑ.....!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο βασιλη!!!
να τα χαιρεσε ολα!

----------


## andreascrete

> μπραβο βασιλη!!!
> να τα χαιρεσε ολα!



Βασίλη πολύ ωραία πουλιά ρε σύ! 
Αλλά έχεις παααρα πολλά και επειδή δεν θα τα προλαβαίνεις να τα φροντίζεις και επειδή είμαστε Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι και ο Χριστός είχε πεί όποιος έχει 2 χιτώνες να δίνει τον ένα ....είδες πόσο ωραία το έθεσα? .....δεν μου χαρίζεις καθότι εδω μέσα οι αγοροπωλησίες απαγορεύονται κανα 40 -50 πουλάκια γκριζόφτερα και αχάτες κόκκινους να έχω να ασχολούμε  και εγώ στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου? .... όχι τα βαθμολογημένα σου  - απο τα άλλα τα παραπεταμένα, ότι σου περισσεύει!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

πω πω ομορφιες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
ευχαριστουμε Βασιλη που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας τοοοοσες  φωτογραφιες 
ενα μεγαλο μπραβο που φροντιζεις τοσο τα πουλακια σου   ::   ::   ::   ::  και ευχομαι στην επομενη συμμετοχη να αποκομησεις περισσοτερα και μεγαλυτερα ........κερασακια στην τουρτα
(Αντιγονη το ιδιο πουλακι μας αρεσε  ::   ::  )

----------


## xXx

[/URL]

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη πάντα τέτοια και καλύτερα!!!  ::

----------

